
Is life meaningless? - e19293001
http://johnwiegley.com/2017/11/is-life-meaningless/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+johnwiegley+%28What+Thoughts+May+Come%29
======
fuzzfactor
Well, yes.

Unless you give it meaning.

If you don't do it, who will?

